# الكود المصري للبناء ......ارجو التثبيت



## bebo_81eg (25 سبتمبر 2008)

لكل المهندسين المصريين جيبتلكم الكود المصري .....وارجو ان يفيدكم 

ولا تنسوني بالدعاء


أساسات الأحمال الديناميكية 2001
http://www.4shared.com/file/54064795/499093b6/___2001.html

إدارة وتوكيد الجودة 9000.
http://www.4shared.com/file/54063246/fe2b4613/___9000.html

الأساسات الضحلة 2001. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54065968/29bb9ab/__2001.html

الأساسات العميقة 2001.
http://www.4shared.com/file/54068701/d5e9535e/__2001.html

الأساسات على تربة ذات مشاكل 97.
http://www.4shared.com/file/54069878/50945d65/_____97.html

الحفر والردم 95. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54070457/bb6fbd28/__95.html

الخرسانة المسلحة 99.
http://www.4shared.com/file/54073473/9c81b45d/__99.html

المبانى - أعمال الموقع 95.
http://www.4shared.com/file/54075000/68ab8420/_-___95.html

المصاعد الكهربية للمبانى 97. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54081476/c4b21f88/___97.html

المصطلحات الفنية للتربة 2001. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54082844/1a3e7bed/___2001.html

المنشآت المعدنية والكبارى 2001. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54087398/9dad5658/___2001.html

كود الألومنيوم 99. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54193354/41f0383d/__99.html

كود العزل الحرارى 98. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54196515/61c8412f/___98.html

كود كهرباء المبانى ج1-98. 
http://www.4shared.com/file/54201007/8645fbcf/___1-98.html

كود كهرباء المبانى ج2-98.
http://www.4shared.com/file/54203274/f9802057/___2-98.html


منقول للافادة
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## معماري بيشق طريقه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## amin mohamed (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودكم وجزاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## m_sweedy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مش ممكن انا مش مصدق نفسى

خرسانة.....كهرباء......مبانى........عزل

احمدك يا رب


----------



## mohamed2009 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع ..............بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammaid_2000 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 نوفمبر 2009)

تم النقل ما عدا كود الألومنيوم 99 لو ممكن اعادة وضعه ....ونشكر لك جهدك المتميز والرائع.


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط كود الالومنيوم مش موجود ياريت حد يرفعه من جديد شكرا


----------



## harazosama (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عل هذا المجود العظيم
بس عندى سؤال كيفيه تحديد فاصل الحرارة وفاصل الهبوط


----------



## خليل صالح (23 يناير 2010)

مشكوره


----------



## محمودمحمدعبدالسميع (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيل


----------



## al araby 82 (3 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر على المجهود المبذول


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا 
الكود مفيد جدا للمهندسين بكل تخصصاتهم


----------



## hermione (17 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر مجهود اكثر من رائع و فعلا الكود مهم جدا لكل المهندسين


----------



## nagham1 (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Vision83 (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> تم النقل ما عدا كود الألومنيوم 99 لو ممكن اعادة وضعه ....ونشكر لك جهدك المتميز والرائع.


...........................................................................................................


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> ...........................................................................................................


???????????????????????????????????


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 مايو 2010)

علي العموم ...جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...ألف ألف شكر


----------



## Abu Laith (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل والله يوفقق .. واتمنى لك كل الازدهار وفقك الله .....


----------

